# Hello from Sweden



## Magda (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi my name is Magda and i live in Sweden.
Im not very good at writing in english..

i love fancy mice and i try to breed pet mice and a little bit fuzzy mice, i have not done this for very long so im trying to learn more abouti mouse genetics!

i have a homepage ---> http://www.magdas.n.nu/ if you want to see some of my animals!


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Hej Magda, kul att se en annan svensk har. ;D

Welcome to FMB.


----------



## Magda (Jan 16, 2012)

Hej Viry! har för mig att jag sett dig på mus ifokus?

tack för välkommnandet


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, det har du 

You're welcome.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww,I love you pic- Mousey kisses. Welcome!


----------



## Magda (Jan 16, 2012)

thanks


----------

